# L757 for 722K



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

My receiver went 'wonky' a couple times yesterday and finally gave me the 'unplug your receiver for 10 seconds' message. I didn't check my software version until this morning, but I see it's now 757

I had not had any problems for quite a while, but I don't know if it flaked out yesterday with 756 or the 757 that's there now


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I saw this post and realized that mine acted very sluggish last night when I went to use and it made me look and mine has also gotten this new update as well. The last one was just 15 days ago, makes me really wonder what the heck is going on as I do not see one single thing different from the last 3 updates!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I show the software updates enhanced VOD for the 722k. Were you viewing Live TV or a DVR event? Please let me know. Thanks.



CeeWoo said:


> My receiver went 'wonky' a couple times yesterday and finally gave me the 'unplug your receiver for 10 seconds' message. I didn't check my software version until this morning, but I see it's now 757
> 
> I had not had any problems for quite a while, but I don't know if it flaked out yesterday with 756 or the 757 that's there now


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Speaking for myself, my K normally flies through the guide and changes channels almost instantly, almost as fast as I have seen of Hopper demos, but after this last update the guide would barely move and would stop. At times the receiver would not respond to remote commands or would do so reluctantly. A hard boot solved the issues, however, the only thing I noticed was that my internal temps went from a high of 111 and a low of 89 shown as of the last update, to 131 and 109 this afternoon. These have consistently, which is odd, because even during the heat wave this past summer the hottest reading was 114 for a high reading. Now with the chill of winter in the house, (never above 65) I would not have expected a 20 degree rise!


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I show the software updates enhanced VOD for the 722k. Were you viewing Live TV or a DVR event? Please let me know. Thanks.


I was watching live tv...tried to change channel (using recall button) and it took probably 30 seconds to respond...after a while I hit guide (which again came up extremely slowly). Then I exited from guide and when I came back a few minutes later it gave me the 'unplug for 10 seconds' message

Much of what I saw, seems to be the same as Rduce made in his post (sluggish & unresponsive)

I've had the TV on most of today with no problems at all


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Some of my recordings are blank. Starts and stops immediately.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

HDlover said:


> Some of my recordings are blank. Starts and stops immediately.


I have had this happen once myself. Then this morning I noticed the fan screaming on high speed, turned on I found an error 600 screen telling me it was doing a critical test. After 103 minutes it said all test had passed, but stayed in a nonresponsive mode. Tech support had do a hard boot and now everything seems fine.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Got L7.57 sometime in the last two days. No issues or changes in behavior noticed.


----------

